
Pebble officially acquired by FitBit – Pebble Time 2 and Core cancelled - haraball
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-2-time-2-and-core-an-entirely-new-3g-ultra/posts/1752929
======
gaspoweredcat
Disappointed, i love my time and was looking forward to a time 2.

